# work offline wont uncheck



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

A friend called me and said that her boyfriend had somehow checked "work offline" under the file menu, but now when she unchecks it, and tries to get online, it tells her she is still working offline. It seems to recheck itself when she tries to dial up. She is running Win ME. (Yuck!) Any suggestions? She does taxes for a living, and needs to be online. thank you.
thymekiller


----------



## pisces866 (Sep 9, 2003)

Try getting ie to force a connection via tools,internet options,connections....


----------



## thymekiller (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks!! That worked!! Really appreciate it.


----------

